# Forum About Russia Sports and Olympics  Winter Olympics of 2014

## VendingMachine

Which city do you think should host the 2014 Winter Olympic game?
Please vote here: http://yoorl.com/?code=BBFCJa_wi Send the link to your friends, let them vote too.

----------


## Wowik

http://www.ski.ru/static/355/4_24165.html

----------


## basurero

http://www.lenta.ru/news/2007/07/05/itogi/ 
Классно! Сочи выиграл!

----------


## Leof

12 billions of US dollars will be fritted away for a concrete, steel and "national prestige"!!  ::   
Do the Russian old generation, the teachers, the museum workers and millions of others really need the several new concrete objects somewhere in the place where they never could be because of the lack of money? 
The goverment and perhaps the citizents of Sochi may think this affair profitable.  
I am against this decision. I was disappointed today by the vote of the comission.

----------


## Ramil

> 12 billions of US dollars will be fritted away for a concrete, steel and "national prestige"!!   
> Do the Russian old generation, the teachers, the museum workers and millions of others really need the several new concrete objects somewhere in the place where they never could be because of the lack of money? 
> The goverment and perhaps the citizents of Sochi may think this affair profitable.  
> I am against this decision. I was disappointed today by the vote of the comission.

 No Olympics in history have ever been profitable to any country. Why should Russia be exception?

----------


## Leof

I think it was wrong decision for the country where so many people are poor. The Olympic Games are profitable for the building companies and everyone who took the part in the whole process. The locals (the owners of the living space for rent, the merchants, the restarants) will win a lot of the rising prices.

----------


## Ramil

> I think it was wrong decision for the country where so many people are poor. The Olympic Games are profitable for the building companies and everyone who took the part in the whole process. The locals (the owners of the living space for rent, the merchants, the restarants) will win a lot of the rising prices.

 I wrote any country, not a company  ::

----------


## Leof

And I wrote before : goverment and perhaps the citizents of Sochi may think this affair profitable.  :P  
I agree. Such an immense summ of money will never come back. So the only reason must be the_ image_ of the country, its ambitions. I daresay it is wrong to think about the image when many of your people have not enough money for their living. 
I am not denying that that Games will increase the role of Russia on the international politic arena. 
But if Russia would spent this summ for homeless children, or for poor oldmen, or for ecology, or for rising the salary then its reputation would deserve much more of respect from its own people (which must be its first aim). 
Я считаю, что сначала нужно дать всем хлеб, а уж потом вести в цирк.

----------


## Wowik

Очень всё это плохо, угробят еще один уголок природы. 
Там так хорошо было. http://wowik.narod.ru/ski_kp.htm 
С другой стороны, еще при царе планировали развить на Красной поляне курортный город Романовск.

----------


## JJ

Damn! Sochi won.  ::  Looks like there's no problem in the country but olympic games.

----------


## Ramil

> And I wrote before : goverment and perhaps the citizents of Sochi may think this affair profitable.  :P  
> I agree. Such an immense summ of money will never come back. So the only reason must be the_ image_ of the country, its ambitions. I daresay it is wrong to think about the image when many of your people have not enough money for their living.

 The infrastructure would stay. And we can expect tourists flow to Sochi but that would be about all.   

> I am not denying that that Games will increase the role of Russia on the international politic arena.

 Not by much. Hosting the Olympics is great but it's hardly enough to gain some influence.   

> But if Russia would spent this summ for homeless children, or for poor oldmen, or for ecology, or for rising the salary then its reputation would deserve much more of respect from its own people (which must be it's first aim).

 Again, I disagree. Maybe this would have helped somebody but really such changes are invisible from both outside and inside. There will always be criticism against the government, no matter how good it was. There will always be issues and argues about how these funds should be distributed and spent. And there will always will be poor people, low salaries and bad ecology - you can't help them all. 
We have money from our stab. fund but I think it's wrong to spend it completely on wellfare and social programs. There are other branches that need funding as well (education, fundamental science researh, culture, sport, innovations, defence, even PR and space program ARE necessary).  
I think we can now afford hosting the Olympic games (i just stated that I doubt it would be profitable) while the priority national projects are being realized and receive funds. 
See more at Wikipedia

----------


## Leof

> Очень всё это плохо, угробят еще один уголок природы.

 Это один из главных аргументов против.
Плюс (по информации из вышеуказанной ссылки) тот факт, что многое в проекте было не продумано, а что-то вообще противоречит всякой логике. 
А после олимпиады, как и положено, вся эта потёмкинская олимпийская деревня будет медленно, но с пафосом разрушаться.

----------


## Leof

http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/russian/busine ... 244090.stm 
В районе Пирея, в Афинах некогда построенные для Олимпиады объекты выглядят как декорации к постапокалиптическому фильму. Заброшенный стадион, где нет даже бродяг и подростков, вокруг - гигантские голые пустоши с сиротливо насаженными кустиками и бетонные дороги, ведущие в никуда - в море. Всё это несет мертвечиной.    
Зная, как обычно это происходит в России, можно предположить, что со многими объектами случится то же и в Сочи.  ::  
I desagree in general.   

> Again, I disagree. Maybe this would have helped somebody but really such changes are invisible from both outside and inside. There will always be criticism against the government, no matter how good it was. There will always be issues and argues about how these funds should be distributed and spent. And there will always will be poor people, low salaries and bad ecology - you can't help them all. 
> We have money from our stab. fund but I think it's wrong to spend it completely on wellfare and social programs. There are other branches that need funding as well (education, fundamental science researh, culture, sport, innovations, defence, even PR and space program ARE necessary).  
> I think we can now afford hosting the Olympic games (i just stated that I doubt it would be profitable) while the priority national projects are being realized and receive funds.

 Ambitions should not be more important than the conditions of the human lifes. Space, sport, science research...What for? Who will appreciate the result? 
There will always be the poor people indeed. But there will be less of them if the moneн will be spent for them. 
О каких миллиардных проектках вообще можно думать, когда миллионы людей живут без достойной зарплаты, без жилья, без пенсии. Хотят вкладывать деньги в спорт? Да наши же лучшие фигуристы жалуются на то, что для тренировок олимпийских чемпионов в России нет катков! Они чуть ли не медали вынуждены продавать, чтобы оплатить тренеровки!

----------


## JJ

> О каких миллиардных проектках вообще можно думать, когда миллионы людей живут без достойной зарплаты, без жилья, без пенсии.

 Да ты оптимист! ДЕСЯТКИ МИЛЛИОНОВ!

----------


## scotcher

I don't know many British people who want the summer games in 2012 either.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Leof  О каких миллиардных проектках вообще можно думать, когда миллионы людей живут без достойной зарплаты, без жилья, без пенсии.   Да ты оптимист! ДЕСЯТКИ МИЛЛИОНОВ!

 Вы оба правы, но! 
Нельзя всё измерять количеством нищих. Да, их много, но нельзя тратить все средства из бюджета только на социалку. НЕЛЬЗЯ! Иначе государство просто прекратит своё существование. 
Перестань финансировать культуру - и дети будут смотреть низкопробное г-но из-за рубежа, перестань финансировать образование и общее обнищание усилится, так как неграмотные люди никогда не будут иметь достойный уровень жизни, перестань финансировать науку - и последние "светлые головы" уедут зарубеж, а государство будет закупать технологии за рубежом (интересно на что), всё больше и больше оставая от остального мира в плане технического прогресса. Наши товары станут всё более и более неспособными конкурировать на мировых рынках, что ударит по промышленности. Заводы встанут тем же самым людям станет не на что жить. Фундаментальная наука - да, она не приносит сиюминутной отдачи, но если не проводить исследований сейчас, завтра нас опередят и мы будем вынуждены покупать то, что придумали наши же учёные, но за рубежом.
Спорт - без пропаганды спорта и здорового образа жизни общие показатели физического здоровья населения тоже будут снижаться. 
Армия - народ, не желающий кормить свою армию будет кормить чужую.
Нет, дорогие мои, все отрасли хозяйства надо развивать комплексно. Нельзя всё вбухивать в одну социалку, кладя болтик на всё остальное.
Кроме того, я действительно считаю, что надо развивать не социальное обеспечение, а давать возможность людям заработать денег, чтобы они могли обеспечивать себя сами. Грамотные люди, создающие современные и высокотехнологичные товары и услуги с высокой добавленной стоимостью в конечном счёте смогут принести в бюджет больше денег, чем будет на них потрачено сейчас. 
Надо не цены снижать, а давать людям больше зарабатывать. Именно налоговые поступления с доходов физических лиц должны стать основной статьёй пополнения гос. бюджета. 
Всё отнять и поделить - пробовали - не помогает. Да, сейчас ещё есть люди, с которыми история обошлась несправедливо - те, кто жил и работал в СССР, оставшись сейчас не у дел. Но их всё меньше и меньше и скоро не останется тех, кто вправе что-то требовать у государства. Старшее поколение вкалывало на страну, поэтому государство им должно. Молодые пашут на себя, в гробу они страну видели - так и так не хрена ничего тогда просить или требовать.  Для тех, кто сейчас молод и находится в трудоспособном возрасте халява кончилась. Постепенно она кончится для всех. И это, граждане, хорошо. Халявы быть не должно!

----------


## gRomoZeka

Думаю, на Олимпиаде заработает (а точнее наживется) очень ограниченный круг людей, упор в таких случаях ведь идет главным образом на строительство/реконструкцию объектов и обслуживающую город инфраструктуру. 
Денежных вливаний требуют как раз другие области, в первую очередь образование и здравоохранение.
А, извините, кому это поможет, если местные в Сочи разбогатеют на сдаче жилья, или там отгрохают новехонькие дороги?  
Престиж - тоже сомнительный довод. 
Никакого реального престижа такое мероприятие не дает. Как поливали Россию грязью, так и будут поливать (или думаешь кто-то скажет: "Да ладно вам, хватит. Ведь у них была Олимпиада!")
Сколько я не смотрю Олимпийских игр, для каждой страны это стресс, плюс потом еще не одну неделю будет обсасываться, как ПЛОХО она подготовилась, какое дурацкое было открытие и проч. и проч. Ну натура у людей такая.   ::   
Вон у нас в Украине тоже все носятся с бессмысленно грандиозными проектами в надежде поднять престиж "ридной неньки", сначала с Евровидением, теперь вот то ли с кубком кубков, то ли еще с чем (простите меня, мужчины, не слежу за футболом   ::  ). А мое мнение, нафиг они нам не нужны. От Евровидения уж точно не было толку, только кучу бабок в него вбухали, да еще и пришлось оказаться в зависимости от кучи советчиков и проверяющих.  
К тому же за подобную честь приходится обычно расплачиваться огромными уступками "мировой общественности" в других сферах.
Но плюсы, конечно, тоже есть. Проще будет попасть на Зимнюю Олимпиаду.  ::

----------


## basurero

Realistically, if they weren't going to host the Olympics, how much of the money would they actually spend on social welfare? 
There are much worse things they could spend the money on.

----------


## Ramil

> Realistically, if they weren't going to host the Olympics, how much of the money would they actually spend on social welfare?

 Not a single penny  ::    

> There are much worse things they could spend the money on.

 Indeed! At least there will be Olympic Games in Russia

----------


## JJ

> Нельзя всё измерять количеством нищих. Да, их много, но нельзя тратить все средства из бюджета только на социалку.

 Да кто про социалку-то говорит? Сколько и как можно, к примеру, выучить студентов, подготовить рабочих, создать промышленные предприятия на эти 12 млрд? Через 7 лет они всё вернут сторицей! Ну не сторицей, но вернут.  ::  Люди - это актив, они окупят потраченные на них деньги и принесут прибыль. А стадион на 100 тыс - пассив. Он будет жрать средства после Олимпиады ещё лет 50-100. Пока не выделят очередные 12 млрд на снос ветхого пост-олимпийского барахла.

----------


## JJ

> Думаю, на Олимпиаде заработает (а точнее наживется) очень ограниченный круг людей, упор в таких случаях ведь идет главным образом на строительство/реконструкцию объектов и обслуживающую город инфраструктуру.

 1000 спортсменов + 1 000 000 чинарей. Посмотри в телевизоре какие довольные у чинарей рожи!

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Нельзя всё измерять количеством нищих. Да, их много, но нельзя тратить все средства из бюджета только на социалку.   Да кто про социалку-то говорит? Сколько и как можно, к примеру, выучить студентов, подготовить рабочих, создать промышленные предприятия на эти 12 млрд? Через 7 лет они всё вернут сторицей! Ну не сторицей, но вернут.  Люди - это актив, они окупят потраченные на них деньги и принесут прибыль. А стадион на 100 тыс - пассив. Он будет жрать средства после Олимпиады ещё лет 50-100. Пока не выделят очередные 12 млрд на снос ветхого пост-олимпийского барахла.

  ::  согласен
Правда я на 12 млрд могу всю страну снести, а не два стадиона  ::  
Кстати, ещё пока не всё потеряно. Между прочим, уже есть опыт строительства спорткомплексов двойного назначения, которые потом можно переориентировать под другие нужды. Пока ещё в Сочи нихрена не построено. Просто при проектировке учитывать надо последующее использование объектов.  ::  (Нихрена, правда, не сделают, но хоть понадеяться можно).

----------


## basurero

> Originally Posted by basurero  Realistically, if they weren't going to host the Olympics, how much of the money would they actually spend on social welfare?   Not a single penny

 Да. Конечно, было бы лучше потратить деньги на благотворительность, чтобы помочь бедным. Но в действительность, это ни в коем случае не произойдет. 
По меньшей мере, это междунароное мероприятие, так что Россия будет вынуждена соответствовать международным стандартам. Во внутренних делах есть больше возможностей для коррупции.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil        Originally Posted by basurero  Realistically, if they weren't going to host the Olympics, how much of the money would they actually spend on social welfare?   Not a single penny    Да. Конечно, было бы лучше потратить деньги на благотворительность, чтобы помочь бедным. Но в действительность, это ни в коем случае не произойдет. 
> По меньшей мере, это междунароное мероприятие, так что Россия будет вынуждена соответствовать международным стандартам. Во внутренних делах есть больше возможностей для коррупции.

 BTW EVERY Olympic Games are accompanied by corruption scandals. I don't think that Sochi would be an exception from the general rule  ::  . IMHO, the International Olympics Commitee itself is a bunch of very corrupt officials. They say the bribes they take are of astronomical magnitudes.

----------


## basurero

> Originally Posted by basurero        Originally Posted by Ramil        Originally Posted by basurero  Realistically, if they weren't going to host the Olympics, how much of the money would they actually spend on social welfare?   Not a single penny    Да. Конечно, было бы лучше потратить деньги на благотворительность, чтобы помочь бедным. Но в действительность, это ни в коем случае не произойдет. 
> По меньшей мере, это междунароное мероприятие, так что Россия будет вынуждена соответствовать международным стандартам. Во внутренних делах есть больше возможностей для коррупции.   BTW EVERY Olympic Games are accompanied by corruption scandals. I don't think that Sochi would be an exception from the general rule  . IMHO, the International Olympics Commitee itself is a bunch of very corrupt officials. They say the bribes they take are of astronomical magnitudes.

 Может быть, по этой причине Россия выиграла! Но во всяком случае, все дожно казаться организованным и открытым для зрителей и туристов. Иначе , все могло бы оказаться катастрофой для имиджа России. России недостает позитивного имиджа на западе. Это хороший шанс для того, чтобы взять реванш.

----------


## Rtyom

Опять возвращаемся к тому же вопросу: изменится ли мнение Запада после этого? Фигня это всё. Олимпиада — дополнительная головная боль и совсем не показатель. Вернее, показатель-то, но показатель того, что без посторонней помощи сделать ничего не можем.

----------


## mishau_

Может, конечно, и нельзя все измерять нищими, но, простите, так рваться надеть золотую корону, и при этом щеголять голой ж.. перед всем светом - это очень даже в традициях нашей страны.

----------


## Ramil

> Может, конечно, и нельзя все измерять нищими, но, простите, так рваться надеть золотую корону, и при этом щеголять голой ж.. перед всем светом - это очень даже в традициях нашей страны.

 Вот ещё один момент, который я бы хотел прояснить. Иногда, когда я  слушаю своих соотечественников, у меня складывается впечатление, что в т.н. "развитых" странах Европы и в США нищих нет. И голой жопы нет. Что у всех всё хорошо, только у нас все в дерьме. Просто, отчего-то, в отличие от других, только мы начинаем поливать дерьмом собственную страну. Может оно конечно и хорошо, что мы такие "объективные", только эту объективность иногда перекашивает в другую сторону.
К сведению - нищих (относительно среднего уровня дохода в соответствующих странах) везде предостаточно. Мы со стороны видим только блеск и великолепие, но знаете ли это не говорит о том, что всё так прекрасно в "датском королевстве". Коррупция, нищета, социальная несправедливость и пр - неотъемлемые атрибуты каждой страны. Мы в этом списке хоть и не самые лучшие, но далеко и не самые худшие.

----------


## Leof

России надо стараться вообще не быть в этом списке. Это не достижимая цель, а просто верное направление.

----------


## Ramil

> России надо стараться вообще не быть в этом списке. Это не достижимая цель, а просто верное направление.

 Думаю, что нищие есть даже в Брунее.

----------


## Leof

Да, есть и в других странах тоже. Но, Рамиль, так вышло, что живём мы в этой, а ни в одной из тех других стран. И хочется, чтобы было не как у всех, а как надо.

----------


## Ramil

> Да, есть и в других странах тоже. Но, Рамиль, так вышло, что живём мы в этой, а ни в одной из тех других стран. И хочется, чтобы было не как у всех, а как надо.

 Лёва, если бы хоть кто-нибудь на этой планете знал "как именно надо", это было бы счастье.

----------


## Leof

Рамиль, ты понял, о чём я говорю. 
Можно сравнить уровень жизни в России с Бангладеш или Эфиопией. Тогда вообще можно говорить, что в России нет проблем. 
Сравнивать не нужно.

----------


## Rtyom

Счастье, оно для каждого своё. Кому-то нравится быть бедным, кому-то нет.

----------


## mishau_

> Originally Posted by mishau_  Может, конечно, и нельзя все измерять нищими, но, простите, так рваться надеть золотую корону, и при этом щеголять голой ж.. перед всем светом - это очень даже в традициях нашей страны.   Вот ещё один момент, который я бы хотел прояснить. Иногда, когда я  слушаю своих соотечественников, у меня складывается впечатление, что в т.н. "развитых" странах Европы и в США нищих нет. И голой жопы нет. Что у всех всё хорошо, только у нас все в дерьме. Просто, отчего-то, в отличие от других, только мы начинаем поливать дерьмом собственную страну. Может оно конечно и хорошо, что мы такие "объективные", только эту объективность иногда перекашивает в другую сторону.
> К сведению - нищих (относительно среднего уровня дохода в соответствующих странах) везде предостаточно. Мы со стороны видим только блеск и великолепие, но знаете ли это не говорит о том, что всё так прекрасно в "датском королевстве". Коррупция, нищета, социальная несправедливость и пр - неотъемлемые атрибуты каждой страны. Мы в этом списке хоть и не самые лучшие, но далеко и не самые худшие.

 Вот давайте все представим себе многодетную семью. Дети живут впроголодь, хотят в лохмотьях, едва прикрывая срамные места, над ними смеются одноклассники в школе. 
А папаша в это время пьянствует по ресторанам, бьет себя пяткой в грудь иногда и домой-то не приходит. И вот один ребенок ему говорит, мол, папа, мы хотим одеваться как все нормальные дети в других семьях, хотим чтобы не только ты ел в ресторанах, но и мы тоже бы были сытыми, пусть и недорогая еда будет. 
Но тут возникает какой-нибудь брат начинает возражать, мол хорошо братец, что ты такой объективный, но послушать тебя, и складывается впечатление, что в других семьях дети всегда нормальные, и в других семьях не бывают даже родителей-пьяниц, а в семьях бомжей нет вшей и болезней, в семьях уголовников никто не сидит в тюрьме, так что нечего, мол, нашу семью дерьмом поливать, пусть папа и дальше пьянствует по ресторанам, а мы будем этим в школе хвастать, почесывая свои оголенные задницы.  
Кстати на любом форуме BBC можно поглядеть, как люди критикуют свои страны, и можно конечно по-всякому говорить, и что только у нас "дерьмом поливают", но реальность несколько иная. Можно посмотреть мнения англичан насчет, Блэра например. Я когда читаю эту критику, я не воспрнимаю это как обливание дерьмом, скорее я вижу что людям что-то не нравится и они жестко высказывают свои замечания, потому что хотят исправить ситуацию.  А в нашей-то стране как раз наоборот, традиционным считается не выносить сор из избы. 
Только это глупо, когда задница уже голая, пытаться тратить лишнюю энергию и делать вид перед всеми, что это не так. Вот этого как раз и не поймут.  
А по поводу коррупции вообще смешно. Я даже представить себе не могу на Западе такого тотального мздоимства, таких повальных откатов и распилов и такого полного и наглого беспредела чиновников, такой махровой бюрократии и такого равнодушия граждан друг к другу, как у нас в стране. Ну да, может быть в бывших советских азиатских республиках, там где Ниязов был и т.п., но сравнивать с Западом просто смешно. Россия на первом месте по числу брошенных детей. Разве нужно это замалчивать и делать вид что этой проблемы не существует? Как потом можно судачить о гордости за страну и о патриотизме?  
Прямо в стиле Жванецого: да у нас в стране коррупция, но и на Западе иногда берут взятки.

----------


## Ramil

Ты в общем прав, я же говорил:   

> ...может оно конечно и хорошо, что мы такие "объективные", только эту объективность иногда перекашивает в другую сторону.

 На всё надо смотреть объективно. Без загибов в ту или иную стороны. Я понимаю, что с такой сильной информационной перегруженностью современных людей это очень трудно. Надо быть Буддой. 
Не надо никого ни с кем сравнивать. Все страны индивидуальны настолько же, насколько и люди, живущие в них. И у каждой - ворох проблем. (Как и у людей).

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Вот она -- советская ментальность в действии.
Даже из такого светлого события умудряются вылепить кусок говна.
Позитивнее надо быть. 
Вам реально надо в Советской России работать. Там таких авторов с руками и ногами отрывают, которые говно профессионально из любой ситуации высосут.

----------


## mishau_

Не пойму причем здесь вообще советская ментальность, просто за уши притянуть? 
Для справки. Советская ментальность - это вождизм. Советская ментальность - это от каждого по способностям, каждому - одинаково.  Советская ментальность - это жертва личности в угоду толпы. Советская ментальность - это политическая интертность, плюс слабо выраженная социальная солидарность, плюс готовность к полной зависимости от государства. Советский менталитет - это настучать на отца. Советский менталитет - явление слишком сложное и неоднозначное, слишком гетерономное для того, чтобы дать ему краткое и точное определение. Советское растянуто между национал-большевизмом позднего Сталина и полубуржуазным космополитизмом раннего Горбачева, это внутренне разорванная реальность.  
Ну и причем здесь все это? Ради красного словца?

----------


## capecoddah

I hope the olympics at least break even.  Russia has a chance to show that there can be competent management there. If Mitt Romney doesn't win the presidential election here, we'll be happy to send him over there, he got the Salt Lake City (Utah) Olympics on track . (He wasn't a great Governor here in the Commonwealth of Massachusetts, but it's a fated job.) As for long term effects, Russia will get a new place to train for future winter Olympics, and the USA and Canada will learn of a new city to visit in Russia for winter sports vacations. There is also the potential for future world events like the insane downhill sledding sports and ski jumping that need top-notch facilities. All three happened after the Lake Placid (New York) Olympics. Putin's ski resort town will make him a local hero. 
On a  political note, Russia might want to lighten up on Georgia a bit now, they DO live next door...  Georgia has an advertizing campaign on the business channels here in the States encouraging investment. 
Just some initial thoughts.
mishau_ 's avatar looks like he's already in training.  ::

----------


## mishau_

> On a  political note, Russia might want to lighten up on Georgia a bit now, they DO live next door...  Georgia has an advertizing campaign on the business channels here in the States encouraging investment.

 Georgia is the state inside America or the American state that is next to Russia?   

> mishau_ 's avatar looks like he's already in training.

 No, it looks like "we are the shampinions, my friend"  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Russia has a chance to show that there can be competent management there.

----------


## capecoddah

OK, OK, OK,
mischau_ It's Champions, Champions... 
and the avitar looks like a Biathon, ever ski with a rifle? Snowy winters I do a short course at the local Rod & Gun Club. Nordic ski 1Km, then shoot a few targets, ski 1/2 Km, shoot targets, ski 1/4 Km, shoot targets.  I can't walk the next day, but it's fun. 
Ramil, Get on the  Olympic Committee,  KOMISSAR RAMIL!!! I vote Ramil for Kommossar from the Semi-Autonomous Non-Republic, Quasi-Democracy of MasterRussian. Be a nice guy, I just want good tickets to a few events. 
 I offered Mitt Romney !

----------


## mishau_

> OK, OK, OK,
> mischau_ It's Champions, Champions... 
> and the avitar looks like a Biathon, ever ski with a rifle? Snowy winters I do a short course at the local Rod & Gun Club. Nordic ski 1Km, then shoot a few targets, ski 1/2 Km, shoot targets, ski 1/4 Km, shoot targets.  I can't walk the next day, but it's fun.

 ski with a Kalashnikov, may be not even ski, just Kalashikov. Tah-tah, tah-tah, tah-tah... ta-ta-tah, ta-ta-tah, click-cluck, click-cluck... блин, патроны кончились.  ::       

> OK, OK, OK,
> Ramil, Get on the  Olympic Committee,  KOMISSAR RAMIL!!! I vote Ramil for Kommossar from the Semi-Autonomous Non-Republic, Quasi-Democracy of MasterRussian. Be a nice guy, I just want good tickets to a few events. 
>  I offered Mitt Romney !

 Это кто ж его туда пустит? Там уже все заранее поделили.   ::

----------


## mishau_

Путина спросили, легко ли удалось убедить МОК, но что он ответил "Знал бы прикуп..."

----------


## mishau_

Недели не прошло, как Сочи стал столицей Олимпиады, а нам уже сказали, что в ближайшее время подорожает хлеб. 
Вот оно, уже начинается. Ну конечно, откуда у страны возьмутся шесть миллиардов долларов бюджетных денег, если не из карманов налогоплательщиков? 
Власти, понятно, никогда не признаются, что собирают добровольно-принудительные взносы на строительство олимпийских объектов. Просто немножко подорожает хлеб, потом молоко, чай, мясо. Что вы еще регулярно покупаете? Картошку? Ну, значит, она тоже подорожает. 
Ничего не поделаешь, взялся за гуж, не говори, что не дюж. Олимпийские игры в Сочи должны стать самыми олимпийскими в мире. Мы не можем упустить исторический шанс поднять престиж России. Страна возрождается, а через семь лет возродится окончательно, и мир потрясется от нашего возрождения, поэтому в Сочи все должно быть самое дорогое, самое современное, самое такое-растакое, чтоб у всех челюсти отпали и глаза на лоб полезли от богатства и шика. А мы будем ухмыляться и говорить: “Видали, как мы умеем? То-то. Русские не мельчат”. 
Бла-бла-бла... вот статья полностью. http://www.mk.ru/blogs/MK/2007/07/13/society/300220/

----------


## Ramil

_mishau - перестань читать МК. Плохо кончится. Связали два абсолютно не связанных друг с другом факта и пытаются их скоррелировать.

----------


## Zaya

> Да, есть и в других странах тоже. Но, Рамиль, так вышло, что живём мы в этой, а не в одной из тех других стран. И хочется, чтобы было не как у всех, а как надо.

 или разделить: _Мы не живём ни в одной из тех других стран, мы живём в этой._

----------


## mishau_

> _mishau - перестань читать МК. Плохо кончится. Связали два абсолютно не связанных друг с другом факта и пытаются их скоррелировать.

 Калинина и Минкин нормально пишут. Просто ты недооцениваешь mk из-за прочей разной ерунды для кислотных молокососов, которой там тоже много.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  _mishau - перестань читать МК. Плохо кончится. Связали два абсолютно не связанных друг с другом факта и пытаются их скоррелировать.   Калинина и Минкин нормально пишут. Просто ты недооцениваешь mk из-за прочей разной ерунды для кислотных молокососов, которой там тоже много.

 У этого листка есть своя редакционная политика.    

> Это у них называется Возрождением России. Но меня оно в таком виде почему-то не радует.

 Их ничего не радует. Вообще. Эти щелкопёры могут только нудеть и брюзжать. Ведь никакой связи между подорожанием хлеба и олимпиадой установлено не было. Никаких экономических расчётов не приведено, ссылок на источники информации как всегда нет. Частное нытьё частного бумагамараки. Сильные слюни сожаления, что его к тем "миллиардам" и близко не подпустят. А подпустили бы - грёб бы сам двумя руками. И всё бы его радовало. Даже не знаю, что за порода хуже - менты или журналисты.

----------


## mishau_

Я вот тут нашел. http://cskamoscow.ucoz.ru/news/2007-04-08-2643  _
В день проведения матча между командами «Химки» и ЦСКА движение в Москве будет перекрыто
Руководители подмосковной милиции озвучила план мероприятий по охране правопорядка в период проведения футбольного матча между командами «Химки» и ЦСКА. 
Как передает корреспондент «Нового Региона», матч состоится 8 апреля в 15.00 на стадионе «Родина» в городе Химки. Для обеспечения общественного порядка, дорожной, личной и имущественной безопасности граждан привлечены 1640 сотрудников милиции (из них 190 – сотрудники ОМОН), 25 кинологов со служебными собаками, 570 военнослужащих внутренних войск МВД РФ. Сотрудники УГИБДД ГУВД по Московской области заявляют, что сделают всё возможное, чтобы обеспечить безопасное и бесперебойное движение автотранспорта. 
В этот день правоохранители рекомендуют всем автолюбителям воздержаться от поездок на личном автотранспорте в район стадиона «Родина». 
С 8.00 будет закрыто движение от улицы Проспект Мира («Вечный огонь») до улицы 8 Марта, улицы Чкалова – от улицы Бурденко до Ленинского проспекта, улицы 8 Марта – от проспекта Мира до улицы Бурденко. 
С 12.30 будет закрыто движение по Ленинскому проспекту – от железнодорожной станции «Химки» до пересечения с улицей Чкалова; от путепровода Октябрьской железной дороги до улицы Березовая Аллея. 
К стадиону на стоянку будут допускаться только автомашины с заранее приобретенными билетами с правом стоянки. 
Сотрудник автоинспекции предупреждают: не следует оставлять автомобили на проезжей части, так как при затруднении движения они могут быть эвакуированы. В случае запланированных поездок необходимо пользоваться дополнительными вариантами объезда, выбирая дороги с менее интенсивным движением. 
В целях обеспечения безопасности на постах ДПС будет проводиться проверка и досмотр автотранспорта, а в местах с наиболее интенсивным движением и на нерегулируемых перекрестках дополнительно будут дежурить сотрудники ДПС. 
Торговые точки будут закрыты с 09.00 до 19.00 по маршруту следования движения болельщиков от станции «Химки» по коридору через Ленинский проспект и улицу Чкалова. _  
Если кто знает Химки, то это относительно маленький город. Что получается? Блокирование деятельности пол-города на целый день. Как в старые добрые застойные времена, жители едут в Москву за продуктами. Пенсионеры негодуют, им негде купить молока. Предприниматели негодуют из-за упущенной прибыли. Гаишники негодуют, их сдернули с выходных. Блокирована работа химкинской милиции, 2000 милиционеров охраняют 2000 болельщиков. 10000 человек попадают в комендантский час.  
Футбол для города? Нет - город для футбола!  
Это называется эффективное управление городом? Да это - уродство. С ужасом думаю о жителях Сочи.

----------


## mishau_

Я конечно понимая, это тоже не связано с Олимпиадой, но все это выглядит как издевательства на фоне общего ухудшения жизни. Права Калинина на все сто. 
С 1 августа тарифы на ритуальные услуги в Москве повышаются вдвое  http://mk.ru/blogs/MK/2007/08/01/srochno/303673/ 
Сюда же еще приплюсуем отдых "нашистов" на Селигере вставшей стране в 17 миллионов рублей.

----------


## Leof

Всякий здравомыслящий человек теперь поймёт, что при таких расценках умирать просто не выгодно. Смерть больно ударит по кошельку, поэтому жить и не умирать будет гораздо выгоднее для всех, кто имеет хоть какое-то представление о жизни.  
Многие из тех, кто уже было собрался в мир иной, хорошо подумают прежде чем решиться на столь необдуманный шаг. 
Резонно предположить, что всё это сделано лишь для того, чтобы пробудить в людях волю к жизни и заставить их жить и быть здоровыми как можно дольше, и не умирать вовсе! 
Это ли не показатель высокой нравственности и небезразличия к жизни общества! 
Быть может, стоит вообще запретить людям умирать, а единожды нарушившим этот священный закон отказывать в праве на общественное уважение и какие-либо гражданские права!?   ::  
Вероятно, такие действия направлены на снижение уровня смертности в нашем государстве. 
Многие предпочтут скончаться и быть погребёнными в других странах, нежели на родной земле. А беря в расчёт то, что и жизнь в России часто обходится недёшево, есть все основания отправиться жить в другую страну.

----------


## mishau_

> Многие из тех, кто уже было собрался в мир иной, хорошо подумают прежде чем решиться на столь необдуманный шаг. 
> Резонно предположить, что всё это сделано лишь для того, чтобы пробудить в людях волю к жизни и заставить их жить и быть здоровыми как можно дольше, и не умирать вовсе! 
> Вероятно, такие действия направлены на снижение уровня смертности в нашем государстве.

 Конечно-кончено, и все подождут пока цены не вырастут вчетверо!   ::   
(А на сабантуи "Наших" будет уходить весь бюджет города С.-Петербурга)   ::

----------


## Leof

::

----------

